# Independence Day Shoot July 2nd



## Al33 (Jun 6, 2011)

The course is already set and waiting for Saturday July 2nd when we will be celebrating our nation's independence with bows, arrows, great food, fireworks, a lot of fun, and most importantly fine fellowship.

Jeff Hampton (Jake Allen) and I hope you will be able to join us at his beautiful 15 acre spread near Powder Springs, Georgia. We are hopeful that having it on Saturday the 2nd versus the actual 4th will allow for more to attend so mark your calendars. This will be the 4th year (I think) we have held this shoot. It was so well attended the first couple of years we had to move it from my place to Jeff's to accommodate the crowd. Jeff and Tomi (TNGIRL) have been getting things ready for a good while now and I am certain we will have a great course to shoot.

Y'all come now, ya heah? We want you there! 

940 Burnt Hickory Rd
Powder Springs 30127
cell: (if you get turned around)
404.630.9039 (Jeff) or 770-778-2480 (Al)

Wath for the big arrow at the drive netrance. (see pic)

A link to last years event:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=551030


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Jun 6, 2011)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## dpoole (Jun 6, 2011)

you still got the dog that eats firecrackers ?


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 6, 2011)

dpoole said:


> you still got the dog that eats firecrackers ?



Oh yeh he does!!!!! That girl is half the fun!!!!!


----------



## Chris Horsman (Jun 6, 2011)

We`ll be there, we may be 3 or 5 or 7 or 10. It is always good to celebrate English Thanksgiving


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 6, 2011)

Chris Horsman said:


> We`ll be there, we may be 3 or 5 or 7 or 10. It is always good to celebrate English Thanksgiving


----------



## Lorren68 (Jun 6, 2011)

I hope to be able to attend work permitting.


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 7, 2011)

We r looking forward to this, its always a blast.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 7, 2011)

hogdgz said:


> We r looking forward to this, its always a blast.



can't wait to lay eyes on you both!!!!!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 7, 2011)

I am sorry so  say, there is a good chance we will not make this one. 
Well not sorry, but we will miss you guys.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I am sorry so  say, there is a good chance we will not make this one.
> Well not sorry, but we will miss you guys.



Go ahead, make excuses or something.  
We hope to be celebrating a new Thomas addition to the Trad family as well that day! 

I am so looking forward to this big day. The course is almost
ready to be shot, and shot some more; 20 targets plus maybe a bonus or two. 
All of you good folks that regularly, but gladly 
work to set up shoots for others enjoyment, please 
just show up, bring your bow and
be ready to have a big time. 

Mascot for this year? BubbaTell, or a big Rooster? 

All ya'll come, please!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I am sorry so  say, there is a good chance we will not make this one.
> Well not sorry, but we will miss you guys.



Gosh, I offered to set up a delivery room in Hampton's basement!!!!! I know how to do all that!!!!! Baby's delivered then we can shoot the second round......but NO!!!!!  A.J. wouldn't hear of it!!!!! We all just pray it goes easily and happily for all 3 of you!!!! But you both will be sorely missed.
Jeff, I love the mascot!!!!! But you'll get tired standing at the road waving Hi to everyone!!!!!!!!
We need a new thread working on our dinnertime list!!!! Won't you start it up for us??????


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 7, 2011)

Well, I ain't so sure right now,  But if it's in the cards I should be able to make it.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 7, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Well, I ain't so sure right now,  But if it's in the cards I should be able to make it.



I have one of your arrows so I will bring it just in case you do make it. Hope so buddy!!!!


----------



## Al33 (Jun 7, 2011)

Jake Allen said:


> Mascot for this year? BubbaTell, or a big Rooster?
> 
> All ya'll come, please!



Put the rooster head on Bubba and we can call him Rooster Cogburn. I know, that's pretty bold talk for an old one eyed fat man.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 8, 2011)

Al33 said:


> Put the rooster head on Bubba and we can call him Rooster Cogburn. I know, that's pretty bold talk for an old one eyed fat man.



Leave it to Al to come up with THE PERFECT mascot and name!!!!


----------



## Skunkhound (Jun 8, 2011)

this is just a couple minutes from my house. Since I had to work last weekend, and missied what would have been my first shoot, I'm gonna do all I can to be at this one, after all it's so close, I have no good excuse.
 David


----------



## dutchman (Jun 8, 2011)

Cogburn - "You are not Lebeauf."


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 9, 2011)

Skunkhound said:


> this is just a couple minutes from my house. Since I had to work last weekend, and missied what would have been my first shoot, I'm gonna do all I can to be at this one, after all it's so close, I have no good excuse.
> David



Looking forward to meeting you David!


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jun 9, 2011)

We are planing on makeing it. Let me know what you will need us to bring.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 11, 2011)

Mitch is bringing me whether he wants to or not!  (don't say anything I haven't told him yet  )  Point me toward that food list and we'll sign up for something.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 11, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Mitch is bringing me whether he wants to or not!  (don't say anything I haven't told him yet  )  Point me toward that food list and we'll sign up for something.


Preciate the heads up Darlin!!

I do have a dozen new arras to break in!!


----------



## rapid fire (Jun 12, 2011)

At the firehouse on the 2nd.  Hate to miss it.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 15, 2011)

rapid fire said:


> At the firehouse on the 2nd.  Hate to miss it.



Bummer, but thanks for being on call. If it does not rain
in the next few weeks, big no go on the fireworks.
We don't care to add to your workload. 

You know to come shoot anytime you have a minute.

To the rest of all ya'll, looking forward to it!


----------



## Al33 (Jun 24, 2011)

I have not made a trip for fireworks yet and really not sure if I will at this point so there may not be a fireworks show like last year. Of course if things are too dry we wouldn't have it anyway.

Y'all come anyhow!!!!!


----------



## pine nut (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm sorry but Karin and I are not going to be able again this year.  I know you guys and gals will have a blast.   Bill


----------



## Finch (Jun 25, 2011)

Is this at the Sweetwater archery club?  I have only been shooting traditional for a few months and was wandering if it was at the same place where they have the 3d shoots for compound shooters because I have shot there  a few times.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 25, 2011)

Finch said:


> Is this at the Sweetwater archery club?  I have only been shooting traditional for a few months and was wandering if it was at the same place where they have the 3d shoots for compound shooters because I have shot there  a few times.



No, this is not affiliated  with a club or organization of any kind, just a bunch of traditional archers getting together to celebrate the 4th.


----------



## Finch (Jun 25, 2011)

I will try to make it.  I have never been to a shoot with traditional shooters before.  I will try to get Mark Land to come with me if he doesn't have plans. He's a great guy.  He has been the one that has really helped me with my shooting and setting up my bow.


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Jun 26, 2011)

We will be there, took off work in advance. Can't wait..


----------



## Al33 (Jun 26, 2011)

Finch said:


> I have never been to a shoot with traditional shooters before.



You are in for a treat if you can make it. We shoot a course a lot faster than the wheelie folks but we don't like to be far from the good food for too long. This is a fun shoot and we do not turn in scores. Likely there will be a few folks shooting that have never shot before.
Mark is certainly welcome to come also, would be great seeing him again.

We put some finishing touches on the course and grounds yesterday. Jeff and Tomi have got a great 20+ target course lined up.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Jun 28, 2011)

Barring any surprises,  Jodie and I will be there.  What time does the festivities start. What should we bring?


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 28, 2011)

HOUND-HANDLER said:


> We will be there, took off work in advance. Can't wait..



It will be good to see you Shane!



308-MIKE said:


> Barring any surprises,  Jodie and I will be there.  What time does the festivities start. What should we bring?




It will be good to see you all as well. I am sure we will be
up an rolling by at least 8, 8:30.
If you don't mind, maybe a couple of bags of ice, and a 12 pak of soft drinks will be much appreciated.

"Chick-a-deer" is ready.


----------



## LongBowZane (Jun 28, 2011)

My dad and myself are coming the 3D shoot.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 28, 2011)

LongBowZane said:


> My dad and myself are coming the 3D shoot.



Good deal! 

It will be great to see you both again!


----------



## Dennis (Jun 28, 2011)

I too will be glad to see and shoot with you again longbowzane


----------



## jeremiah collis (Jun 29, 2011)

I hope to be there


----------



## RPM (Jun 29, 2011)

Wish I could join you folks for this one even if I have never really tried a bow (crossbow doesn't count).

I had a family thing come up for, as she puts it, "Your o-n-l-y daughter."   

I know you'll all have a great time and be safe.


----------



## Skunkhound (Jun 29, 2011)

This will be my first shoot. I've been looking forward to meet some great people, and maybe how to shoot this darn thing.
 David


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 29, 2011)

Skunkhound said:


> This will be my first shoot. I've been looking forward to meet some great people, and maybe how to shoot this darn thing.
> David



Look forward to shooting with you and breaking bread in friendship.......


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 30, 2011)

jeremiah collis said:


> I hope to be there



I hope you are too. It will be good to see you all.

Look for this big arrow at the end of the driveway! 

Please park in the fields and along the driveway before
my broken down bridge across the ditch. Thanks!
T minus not much time.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 30, 2011)

That's AWESOME!!! even better than on my little cell phone!!!! WOW!!!!! good job with that Jeff!!!!


----------



## Al33 (Jun 30, 2011)

Can't miss that patriotic directional arrow. Great job Jeff!!!!


BTW folks, I will be bringing many extra bows, both lefty and righty, adult and child, so if you or someone you know wants to shoot we should be able to fix them up. I know Jeff has a pretty good arsenal of bows and arrows as well.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jun 30, 2011)

That thing looks like a giant fire cracker. You did a great job on it.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 30, 2011)

Finch said:


> I will try to make it.  I have never been to a shoot with traditional shooters before.  I will try to get Mark Land to come with me if he doesn't have plans. He's a great guy.  He has been the one that has really helped me with my shooting and setting up my bow.



Who's Mark Land?


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Im not going to be able to make this one. My wife has to work and my daughter wants me to take her down the Etowah in the canoe. If yall decide to shoot for money let me know and I'll try to make a short appearance.   

 You folks have fun


----------



## dpoole (Jul 1, 2011)

Hope you have some corn poured  out around the deer targets so us south georgia folks can get used to it


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 1, 2011)

dpoole said:


> Hope you have some corn poured  out around the deer targets so us south georgia folks can get used to it



Prolly wouldn't matter. The big landowner next door would have more and bigger piles of corn ... might even be cream style .


----------



## Michaelwarcry (Jul 1, 2011)

This is Mike and Lynn Campbell we will not be able to make it for the shoot.  Lynn got bitten in the eyeball while walking this week and she is not feeling well at all.  Look forward to seeing everyone at the August shoot we will be out of town on the 10th so will miss the July shoot also.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 1, 2011)

Michaelwarcry said:


> This is Mike and Lynn Campbell we will not be able to make it for the shoot.  Lynn got bitten in the eyeball while walking this week and she is not feeling well at all.  Look forward to seeing everyone at the August shoot we will be out of town on the 10th so will miss the July shoot also.



Oh No!!!! we understand totally. Please give her our best and prayers sent that she'll be feeling better very soon!! You will be missed!!!!Hope you have a wonderful 4th of July inspite of that!! And see ya'll in August!!!!!


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 1, 2011)

We will be there after lunch, cant wait!!!


----------



## Red Arrow (Jul 2, 2011)

Jeff

Thanks for the hospitality today.  My boys and I had a great time. It was great to meet a lot of new people and reconnect with some old friends.  Hopefully we can start attending more events.

Lee


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 2, 2011)

A special thank you to everyone that put this day together. This was the first traditional gathering that me and my son Luke have attended. We went with the intentions of getting several bows in his hands to try out and what a great time we had! 

I will never forget this day because those arrows were his first ever shot from a trad bow. He had a fantastic time and it was all because of you guys. Thanks to everyone that loaned him a bow to try out. He is hooked and we are already shopping for a bow as he will hunting this season with a stick bow.. 

That is a special group of people that you all have put together. I hope you all know that.

Jerry


----------



## Clipper (Jul 2, 2011)

A hearty thank you to the folks who hosted and set up the shoot today.  The course was excellent and I got to shoot with some great folks.  I was particularly pleased to see the number of young men and young women shooting.  I hope they keep it up get to shoot at a live deer this fall.  

The noon meal was delicious and I ate too much but that's OK.  I don't know if it matters, but I realized on the way home I didn't hear a profane word all day long.  We had an outstanding group of men and women today.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't know how to begin to put into words how much fun I had yesterday!!!! I took lots of pics, to be posted when able, like many others. Hopefully we can start a new thread for them.
Lee and family, Jerry and son, and Clipper it was an honor to meet ya'll and enjoy the day with you. There were many new faces in the crowd!!!!! Glad to meet you skunkhound!! you are so close, don't be a stranger!!!!!To everyone that came wether you brought something or not, THANK YOU!!!!! I knew the eating would be good, it usually is, and we ALWAYS have abundance there. But the laughing and shooting the course was next to perfect!!!!
I was tickled that so many from NGT came, and was so happy to see many TBG faces there. The Kitchens and the Evans, the Crawfords!!! The Schley Cty bunch certainly rounded out our group just Fine!!!! All I can really say is if you missed it, I sure hope you had a blast somewhere, cause you really missed one yesterday!!!!! 
Anyway, thank you all for making my weekend wonderful!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Jul 3, 2011)

Did Hector enjoy himself?


----------



## johnweaver (Jul 3, 2011)

A good time was had by all till late into the night.  The high point of my day was watchin Al turn big rocks into little rocks!  All I said was,"I sure would like to know how to nap arrow points." and the next thing you know  I was being shown how to nap chirt and make rivercain arrows!  These are the greatest folks in the world.  Just wish I had been able to get there earlier!


----------



## Al33 (Jul 3, 2011)

Just as I had hoped and expected, we had a blast despite the intense heat. I sure did miss a lot of folks that couldn’t make it but certainly understand. For those that didn’t make it I hope you had a great day wherever and however you spent it.

I want to give a special thanks to several of you who helped out with the expenses. You certainly didn’t have to and it wasn’t expected but it was much appreciated.  John Weaver and longstreet1 helped with buying the burgers, dogs, and buns. Others chipped in for the porta-pottie expense and some chipped in just to help out. Many others brought drinks, food dishes, watermelons, and more to make sure we all had a wonderful feast, and boy-o-boy, did we ever!

I am especially grateful to Jeff Hampton and Ms Peggy for allowing us to use their place to have this event and for all the hard work and preparation that both he and TNGIRL put into this to make sure everything was just right. Fantastic job and great course setup!!!
And of course I am thankful for all the great folks that were able to attend. Some of you traveled a long way to be there and with gas prices being what they are that is really something. The great turnout made all the efforts more than worthwhile, especially seeing so many kids………..well, we’re all kids, so I should say younger ones having a blast.

About 11:00 AM I realized the hamburger buns I had bought were nowhere to be found. After an exhausting search I pretty much concluded I must have left them at my home. Baldfish volunteered to go get more, which he did, and saved the day. Thanks Charlie!!!!! I still do not know what happened to the buns because they are not here at home. I can only suspect they didn’t get put into the buggy at Wal-Mart even though I asked the cashier if I had it all and she said I did.

I have a good many pic’s to re-size and put up so they will be coming soon I hope.

May God bless each and every one of you with a great Independence Day holiday and safe traveling in all your plans!!!!


----------



## Dennis (Jul 3, 2011)

It was a great shoot with great friends i really had a good time


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks to all that worked so hard to put together this great day for us to enjoy!!..........Tomi, Jeff, and Al!!

The course set up was one of the most fun, and creative ones I have shot!!.........I had a blast with this one!!


Good Food, Good Folks!!........It don't get no better!!


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 3, 2011)

We had a blast as always, thanks Jeff for haveing us.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 3, 2011)

There were a few things accidently left that we can't ID the owner. 
1. a nice red plaid longbow sock
2. a clear rubbermaid bowl with blue edges and a pampered chef set of tongs.
If you'll let me know who they belong to I'll do my best to return them.......but I really like both of them so......
I had a blast!!! I have pictures that I'll post first chance I can. I'm hog hunting with Jeff and Charlie in the morning so goodnite ya'll!!!!


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you for hosting a great shoot. It was really great to see you all again and meet up with some internet strangers. My kids had a blast. You have inspired me to create my own "Hogan's Alley." In the shade of course. We really enjoyed shooting buckets,  a scare crow, stuffed animals, and etc.  

Thanks again to all that worked so hard for our shooting enjoyment. I hope that someday, I can return the favor. See you at the banquet, Shane ( aka HOUND-HANDLER)


----------



## Al33 (Jul 4, 2011)

Here are the pic's I managed to take. Enjoy.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 4, 2011)

More:


----------



## Al33 (Jul 4, 2011)

The last of mine:


----------



## RogerB (Jul 4, 2011)

What a wonderful day, thanks Jeff and Tomi for hosting!!


----------



## Dennis (Jul 4, 2011)

Great pics Al


----------



## Necedah (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you Jeff, Tommi and Al for a superb shoot!
The targets were well placed and beautiful, the food was delightful, and the fellowship was reason for being there.

Dave


----------



## dpoole (Jul 4, 2011)

Al Jeff Tomi and all other thanks it was a blast and yall did a great job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## p paw barry (Jul 4, 2011)

i can not spell all the words that i would like to
use to tell you guys how much fun i had,,thanks for a great and fun time,,,


----------



## Skunkhound (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks to everybody for making my first shoot such a great experience. I got to tag along with longbowZane, and his dad through the course, and that kid out shot me both times.
 I got to meet some great people, ate some great food, and left even more inspired and excited about trad. bowhunting then when I came.
 My skills need to get a lot better before hunting season, but with a few more shoots left, and daily practice, I think I'll be all right.
 Thanks again,
 David


----------



## snakekiller (Jul 4, 2011)

we had a great time sorry we missed a lot of folks but better late than never Jeff and Tomi we hadso much fun just getting to see everyone and ya'll did a great job as usual 

                                                          Thank you so Much Bobbie @Chuck


----------



## 308-MIKE (Jul 5, 2011)

to all who put on the shoot at jeff's house, thank you. jodie and i really enjoyed ourselves. look forward to seeing everyone this sunday.


----------



## dpoole (Jul 5, 2011)

that picture of me would make a good aviatar picture if it was not for the bottom right corner


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 5, 2011)

Good folks, food and fun day! This seems to be the common theme with all our
great togethers. There was nowhere else I wanted to be Saturday, other than where
I was.
Thanks to all, from showing up, to food, to help, to just having a grand time.
So many wonderful people; just amazing.
To all the thanks, you are welcome from the bottom of my heart.

To those who could not make it, you were missed; especially Bill and
Karin.

What a ride! 

Fine pictures Al, and Jerry. Tomi will be posting some soon I am sure.
We stayed right busy the last few days.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 5, 2011)

dpoole said:


> that picture of me would make a good aviatar picture if it was not for the bottom right corner



How is this?


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 5, 2011)

dpoole said:


> that picture of me would make a good aviatar picture if it was not for the bottom right corner


----------



## dpoole (Jul 6, 2011)

jake allen said:


> how is this?



much better


----------

